# Control de iluminacion alterna con Relays via puerto paralelo



## airerik (Sep 25, 2009)

Estiamdos Amigos, estoy realizando el control de la energia de 40 ambientes de manera independiente, activables y/o desactivables via el puerto paralelo.

Para ello utilice:
5 TTL's 74LS573 (como un buffer)
1 Decoder 74LS42 (one of ten decoder)
1 Integrado de inversores
5 Integrados ULN 2803
40 Relays de 12V y 10A

la Simulacion del circuito esta en adjunto.

La idea es Energizar/Desenergizar 40 ambientes (cuyo voltaje es de 220V y 7A de corriente), a travez del puerto paralelo de la computadora y cada relay.

Todo funciona y la logica esta bien pero eso es en pruebas de laboratorio.

El problema esta en que cuando se van activando los relays, hay algunos que se activan si previo evento.
Por ejemplo. Enviamos para activar el relay 10 y me habilita tambien los relays 14 y 25 sin haber enviado datos de activacion

Asimismo cuando se activa uno que otro relay emite una chispa muy fuerte entre sus contactos.

En la figura del adjunto la simulacion del puerto paralelo esta en los logicstates, los 4 son del puerto de control y los 8 son del puerto de datos, ambos del puerto paralelo.

Espero que alguien pueda orientarme.

Muchas gracias, Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ese problema generalmente es causado por fuentes mal diseñadas o falta de capacitores de desacoplo en los ICs.... tambien puede ser un problema de tierras....


----------



## airerik (Sep 26, 2009)

Estimado Chico3001, muchas gracias por la respuesta, comentarte que utilizo como fuente de alimentación de los Integrados y de los Relays, la de la computadora, por la estabilidad que te ofrece.

Por otro lado lo de los capacitores no tengo muy claro donde colocarlos, de que tipo y mas o menos de que valores?.


Gracias Nuevamente


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 26, 2009)

Coloca capacitores de 0.1uF en los pines de alimentacion de cada IC que uses, tambien coloca un capacitor de 10uF en los bornes de entrada de alimentacion de la tablilla


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 26, 2009)

hice uno de estos pero solo de 8 canales, el problema en mi caso fueron las masas, ojo, tenia alimentacion externa, ya que era para conectar directamente un artefacto a 220 v


----------



## airerik (Sep 28, 2009)

Estimado Chico3001, muchas gracias por el dato, voy a probar y estare escribiendo los resultados.

Saludos

Amigo Zeta_bola_1, no se si me podrias brindar mas información de lo q hiciste, con q problema te enfrentaste y si lo resolviste y como.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## airerik (Oct 22, 2009)

Estimados Amigos:

Realice las sugerencias que me planteó Chico3001, pero lamentablemente el problema persiste  . 

Coloque los Capacitores tal cual me indican, y no soluciona, realmente me quede en blanco, no se que pruebas  mas hacer, por favor ayudenme.

Gracias de Antemano.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2009)

En esquemas como el tuyo se emplean 2 fuentes de alimentación, una regulada (Y estabilizada) que alimenta los IC´s 74LS573, 74LS42 y 1 Integrado de inversores.
Y los relees se alimentan desde "Antes" de tu regulador, de esta forma se forma una cierta aislación de consumos entre ambas partes y en general evita "Interacciones".

¿ Tus ULN2803 tiene conectado el terminal de protección a +VCC ?


Edit:
Si estas probando con cargas inductivas tal vez debas agregar una red de Snubber a los contactos de los relees.


----------



## airerik (Oct 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En esquemas como el tuyo se emplean 2 fuentes de alimentación, una regulada (Y estabilizada) que alimenta los IC´s 74LS573, 74LS42 y 1 Integrado de inversores.
> Y los relees se alimentan desde "Antes" de tu regulador, de esta forma se forma una cierta aislación de consumos entre ambas partes y en general evita "Interacciones".
> 
> ¿ Tus ULN2803 tiene conectado el terminal de protección a +VCC ?
> ...


QUOTE=Fogonazo;212502]En esquemas como el tuyo se emplean 2 fuentes de alimentación, una regulada (Y estabilizada) que alimenta los IC´s 74LS573, 74LS42 y 1 Integrado de inversores.
Y los relees se alimentan desde "Antes" de tu regulador, de esta forma se forma una cierta aislación de consumos entre ambas partes y en general evita "Interacciones".

¿ Tus ULN2803 tiene conectado el terminal de protección a +VCC ?


Edit:
Si estas probando con cargas inductivas tal vez debas agregar una red de Snubber a los contactos de los relees.[/QUOTE]

Estimado Fogonazo, gracias por tu respuesta.


En el circuito final tanto los IC's como los relays estan conectados a la fuente de alimentación de la computadora donde hago el control.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Y los relees se alimentan desde "Antes" de tu regulador, de esta forma se forma una cierta aislación de consumos entre ambas partes y en general evita "Interacciones".


Perdon, pero no entiendo bien este párrafo, si esta correcto o no lo q hago o que es lo q deberia hacer??.


La terminal de proteccion de los ULN2803 estan conectados a +12VCC.


Como Cargas de cada relay tengo focos incandecentes, fluorescentes, halogenos, y parlantes.

Puse diodos 1N4007 a cada bobina de los relays también, pero como mencione el problema persiste.

Gracias nuevamente por el interes.

Saludos Cordiales


----------

